
Amazon’s private label brands are taking over market share - mathattack
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/03/amazons-private-label-brands-are-killing-it-says-new-report/
======
beamatronic
I've been impressed with Amazon Basics Lightning and HDMI cables for the most
part. I've noticed more and more folks with the Amazon Basics Backpack.
Consumers appreciate quality. See also Anker.

